
Tonal weight machine fits on your wall; could shape you faster than gym - RobertSmith
https://www.cnet.com/news/tonal-personal-trainer-weight-machine-home-gym/
======
growlist
I thought about something like this years ago - a machine that adjusts the
weight dynamically based on the effort you are putting in, with the aim of
squeezing out every last gram of effort even when you are fatigued.

